# my first motorized  bike



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 30, 2015)

my  first motorized bike i  built it my self 


 the red one the second

ihas a  brigs  with  turn signals break lite  and stop light  and can  be   licesensed  by the state of illinois  chucksoldbike  i had to take a picture of a  picture  for  the  brigs and stratton one


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 30, 2015)

they both look fun, I built a midweight motorized bike once using a schwinn. It was fun to ride.


----------

